# Loins and Bellies Oh My



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2008)

I just took the brisket out of the brine and wanted to smoke something else in the Pork Palace….so after a quick trip to the store…a couple of pork loins and a few bellies….I’ll be smoking some Canadian Bacon and Bellie Bacon along with the Pastrami….As my usual I cut the loins into thirds….2 thirds will be made into pea meal bacon…the other 4 thirds will be smoked….I used maple syrup and brown sugar as my sugars…As always my helpers were on the job helping with the brine and the injection…


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 6, 2008)

Your lucky to have all that help Dave!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 11, 2008)

The Pea Meal Bacon..its whats for dinner…


----------



## wittdog (Oct 11, 2008)

The boys knew I was firing up the smokehouse this weekend and they requested that I make some slim jims to along with everything else that I smoking…so we made up a 10lb batch of slim jims and a 10lb batch of snack sticks using my BBQ rub….










The snack sticks are going to go in the smokehouse overnight so they can develop that twang…in the am the bacon (both back and belly) along with the pastrami I did up will join them….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave, I can't find that snack stick recipe anywhere. Care to share?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a link to one http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... =slim+jims

I combined that with another and tweeked it...I'll post the recipe after I get these finished and taste tested.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

The bacon is in and so is the pastrami….


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks great!

Did he say "Well Hellllloooo Ladies!" again?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> Did he say "Well Hellllloooo Ladies!" again?


That was an instant classic and all on his own...I've got all the basic food groups in the smokeshouse except for beer...pork, beef, and bacon.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Betcha' it's smelling real good around your house right about now.
I have to try the Slim Jims. What kind of casings did you use?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

I cheated and used the collegen casings 14mm...I was in a hurry and didn't want to mess with the sheep casings


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2008)

They have those at the supply place I get hog casings from.
The guy told me they were hard to use. This true?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

No they were pretty easy to use..make sure you get the collegen and not the synthetic


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

The snack sticks are done…the initial taste test is they pass with flying colors…I can’t wait to try them tomarrow after the flavors set….BTW I was going for that half dryed look with them…kind of a cross between slim jims and jerky..
	There are few pics of the beef ribs we did for dinner and just the boys being boys…they were eating grapes straight off the vine…
	Belly Bacon is of and the CB has a way to go..


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

Everything is done…I’ll take a pic of the pastrami tomarrow…


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent. Wish I had one or two of them snack sticks!


----------



## john pen (Oct 12, 2008)

Dave, can the snack sticks be done in a higher temp smoker like the WSM ?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2008)

What Nick said.
Awaiting pastrami pics. 8)


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2008)

John they are better if you keep the temp below 200 you can do it in a WSM just takes some time


----------



## wittdog (Oct 13, 2008)

The Canadian Bacon and Bacon are now sliced…..we are going to have the CB on Bagels for Breakfast….












Pastrami will get cut later


----------



## wittdog (Oct 13, 2008)

Pastrami is now sliced…hot pastrami on Rye Sammies tomarrow for lunch….I’m real happy with the way everything came out this weekend…


----------



## cleglue (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave,

I love living in the south but I must admit I wish I was living next door to you right now!  Everything looks great!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 13, 2008)

Dang Witt..looks like you have outdone yourself yet again.  All looks highly excellent!! I just love them collagen cases they just a bit mo costly and do not play well with slanted stuffing horns. Think my old pal Big Dave said he had either or was fixing to swear off guts and use collagen exclusively.  Tell ya I can't tell much difference twixt the two who both done up right. Biggest warning I got on using is to keep em dry. I follow that advice when I got some. 

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 13, 2008)

Great job there Dave. Every thing looks great and I bet it all tastes better than it looks! (always does)  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great job Witt and crew. 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent looking pastrami!


----------



## Griff (Oct 13, 2008)

Now those are some good lookin eats Dave. Hi to Lynn and the boys.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That Pastomi looks perfect...nice and lean.
How long did you brine it?
 That's where I screw up.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 14, 2008)

Dave, 
How much would it cost for you to flash freeze some of that and ship it to AR ?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 14, 2008)

I brined the pastrami for 6 days....
Cliff shipping would cost a ton....somewhere around 100


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 14, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff shipping would cost a ton....somewhere around 100



I am already looking to see where my smoke house is going to go.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 14, 2008)

Try a Omaha Steaks ice chest. Freeze the goods and water proof it..pack it in regular ice. Tape the seams. Send it bright and early Mon Morn UPS Ground.  Should get there in 4 days max and still be frozen.  Would venture less than 30 bucks for a coupla smoked briskets..pastramis etc. 

bigwheel





			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> I brined the pastrami for 6 days....
> Cliff shipping would cost a ton....somewhere around 100


----------



## wittdog (Oct 14, 2008)

Nick here is the recipe I used....I combined a couple and tweeked some
Slim Jims
10 pounds Beef/Pork
2 teaspoons Insta Cure 1
2 tablespoons Hot Paprika
6 tablespoons Ground Mustard
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon white pepper
5 tablespoons seasoned salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 1/2 tablespoons powdered dextrose (u can use regular sugar if you want)
1 1/4 cups fermento
2 teaspoons cayenne
2 teaspoons allspice
1 teaspoon thyme
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon cajun seasoning

1.	Mix meat and seasonings..stuff into casings


2.	Place in smokehouse at 120* to dry the casings

3.	Smoke the sticks if desired for 3 hours at 145*

4.	Bump the temp up to 165* and pull the sticks off when the internal temp reaches 145*

5.	For more tanginess place in smokehouse at 90*  for 12-24 hrs...then got to step 3


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 14, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Try a Omaha Steaks ice chest.



That's a great idea....Dave, you purchase the $100-$300 worth of Omaha Steaks, then you can ship me some of your bacon in the cooler.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 14, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cliff you got it wrong..you send me the 100-300 worth of steaks..then I'll send you back the cooler


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave. It's coming up soon on my list!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 15, 2008)

Well we get quite a bit of stuff from Omaha Steaks.  Aint really mo expunsive than from the store. They got all kinds of stuff other than steaks too. I got them ice chests laying everywhere if I havent got around to throwing em out yet. 

bigwheel


----------

